# CD30 of 30 - anyone still gone on to have a BFP?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I am at CD30 - longest cycle I've had is cd33 but thats rare - wondernig if anyones gone on to still have a BFP - I have no AF symptomss at all, don't feel like I am going to come on, though in my heart of hearts I guess i know I am just late, but holding onto a glimmer of hope that although I've test negative it ctill could happen - anyone? ?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im just clutching at straws aren't I !


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm no expert but it could still happen as the HCG levels could not be high enough for your pregnancy test to detect.


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

I tested negative one day and then positive 2 days after with the same brand of HPT - i had either late ovulation or late implantation, but im waiting to see if the pg is going to last cos ive had bleeding, im hoping it was due to low levels of HCG with the late timing of my cycle - so you just nevr know, i had no idea i was pg at all i only tested cos my period was so unusually light.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am now cd31 !  Anyone?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Nikki, I had a test date of 14th Jan and only got my positive on 17th Jan. Hope this helps.

Bev.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hang on in there sweetie - I had a negative test (er, two actually ) but then had a funny feeling and retested 3 days later and got a positive.  If you know how long the second half of your cycle is, then you can work out the chances of a BFP.  Sending you  . Really hope that this is your month


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

AF's arrived so thats the end!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Nikki I'm so sorry!!   it's awful when you get your hopes up too!! Don't worry there is always this month!xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks hunnie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry chick was praying no Af for you hun 

Whats next?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

TTC naturally for a bit as have 2 months left of clomid but cannot face it, will have a break from the evil stuff for a couple of months, then after that its waiting for my number to come up on the IVF waiting list!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh Nikki,

I'm sorry AF arrived,  i was really crossing erverything for you this time,  i hope you are ok


----------

